# Backpacks



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm in the market for a backpack to take on the slopes. What's the way to go?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Use one that you already own


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hydration? Back protection? Chest-mount camera option? Snowboard carry straps?

Or just something to stuff your lunch in?


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Mainly to carry a jacket, some beans, some beer. Looking for something that won't soak through after a day out in any condition.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Kijima said:


> Use one that you already own


I moved recently, and don't have one 😔


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

EVO makes good backpacks, but their smaller ones are sort of stiff, so hard to get items into them. That's a good news/bad news kind of thing, because it's the thick, strong material that's making them stiff.

USWE backpacks are great if you need one that doesn't move around on you, and they're a little more forgiving about shoving items in. But they're an import item (at least here), so you have to pay duties.

Honestly, unless you have specific requirements, Evo is probably the way to go. Lots of selection, lots of options, and generally in stock in brick and mortars. Not cheap, though.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

supern00b said:


> Mainly to carry a jacket, some beans, some beer. Looking for something that won't soak through after a day out in any condition.


You are going to want one around the 25l mark then. Make sure they have wider 50mm straps in the waist for comfort. I ride with Quiksilver TR platinum 24l or Burton [ak] taft 28l. Both are Hydro compatible.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

supern00b said:


> Mainly to carry a jacket, some beans, some beer. Looking for something that won't soak through after a day out in any condition.


Beans and beer? I don’t want to be riding behind you. 

I have a 25 liter pack with hydration bladder. It’s great for the backcountry but it’s too much for the resort. Sitting on the lift with a big backpack sucks.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

supern00b said:


> Mainly to carry a jacket, some beans, some beer. Looking for something that won't soak through after a day out in any condition.


You and your beans are killing me! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

smellysell said:


> You and your beans are killing me!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Gotta have my protein


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

supern00b said:


> Mainly to carry a jacket, some beans, some beer. Looking for something that won't soak through after a day out in any condition.


Dakine Poacher 14L is by far the best pack I've ever ridden with, and I hate riding with a pack. Carries full avy gear with room for a layer, tools, first aid, a snack and a drink. With no avy gear could definitely take as big of a load as any resort day should need. Haven't used it much yet but glad to have it.


----------



## Bspagear (Feb 22, 2021)

I use a Burton AK 20L on days I need one. Any time I can get by with not having one, I leave it in the trunk.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Scalpelman said:


> Beans and beer? I don’t want to be riding behind you.
> 
> I have a 25 liter pack with hydration bladder. It’s great for the backcountry but it’s too much for the resort. Sitting on the lift with a big backpack sucks.


What size would you recommend for resort? Might take @Phedder's hint and go for something around 14L...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah I decided to go for as low profile as possible, it's quite tall but not very deep so it's fine for riding chairlifts with. I have the same pack in a 32L for splitting and couldn't imagine trying to ride the resort with that. 

If you only plan to ride resort with it, go as small as possible to fit your needs. Dakine also makes the Helipro in a 12L I think which would be another great option.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes for resort riding you really don’t need much space. Smaller the better.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

supern00b said:


> Mainly to carry a jacket, some beans, some beer. Looking for something that won't soak through after a day out in any condition.


DONT SPILL THE BEANS


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

I just sprung for the Osprey Kamber 22. Hope it works out..


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

supern00b said:


> I just sprung for the Osprey Kamber 22. Hope it works out..


Be honest. You bought it because camber > rocker.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Be honest. You bought it because camber > rocker.


Lol pretty much.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

supern00b said:


> Mainly to carry a jacket, some beans, some beer. Looking for something that won't soak through after a day out in any condition.


Osprey Kamber 16 it's not cheap but it's perfect and has a lifetime guarantee even if you're the one that messed it up.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

supern00b said:


> I just sprung for the Osprey Kamber 22. Hope it works out..


I have the Kamber 22 and 16!...
I been using the 16 this season and it's just perfect for resort riding. The 22 is bigger but also very slim and good option for resort. 

Since you said you have no other backpack if you were only going to have one backpack the Kamber 22 is a great choice!

Material does not soak up any snow or water and sheds it really well! It's really thought out and works well for snowboarding. The lifetime guarantee is actually the real deal! The quality is literally top of the line.

Congrats... But be careful they make good stuff before you know it you'll have a bag problem like me and try to own one of everything they make. Including varying sizes of the same bag as I said I have.... My 22 hasn't even been used yet! Still has tags.

Congrats with the osprey! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i own 2 osprey backpacks:

osprey kode 38 (bought in 2011)
2 x osprey kamber 22 (bought 3 years ago, gave one to a friend)

the kode has been used a lot, as a daily work backpack for laptops and other tech equipment and for travelling. it has been put through the wringer and the only thing that is wrong with it now is one of the plastic buckles has a broken clip. the rest of the bag is still intact and fully functional.

the kamber has been used daily (snowboard/regular/travel/work/whatever by both myself and my friend) and still look brand new. the kamber replaced an ortovox 16/18l backpack that disintegrated after 4 weeks snow duty and 6 months of daily use. it was cheaper but i'd rather pay a bit more to get something that fits and can take a daily pounding.

tldr; osprey backpacks are solid, functional and durable bits of kit that are worth every penny.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Well that puts my mind at ease! Thanks yall


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Over the years, we had Evoc, Arc'tery, Dakin, Black Biamond, Pieps, Mammut, Deuter, Ortovox backpacks... all are good. Ortovox makes very smart backpacks, I prefer them in recent years for mountaineering packs, however, Dakine makes very good price/quality packs. Best snowboard/helmet carry system I So far know is by Mammut. 

It's in the details, which one you get. 
Things to consider:

check if they have integrated back protectors. Having a fall on your back with a thermos or beer cans in the backpack sounds like a nice way to hurt your spines. This will already reduce your selection. However, many brands do this.
take one with a snowboard carry system if you intend to do some bootpacking
a little pocket on the hip girth is very handy for stuff like a granola bar or mobile or smoking stuff. Check that the pocket is as large as you need it.
if you ride at places where it could rain (PNW like), you may want to consider a pack which comes with a rain cover. Snow is no problem for most packs for snowboarding (those with snowboard carry system do have a plastic layer in the fabric), but pouring rain is a different animal
as mentioned before, check for low profile packs. The closer the weight is on your body, the less you get disturbed riding. (However, one gets used to any kind of backpack).
I like a big small outer pocket big enough to store goggle lenses


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

htfu said:


> i own 2 osprey backpacks:
> 
> osprey kode 38 (bought in 2011)
> 2 x osprey kamber 22 (bought 3 years ago, gave one to a friend)
> ...


You can totally get that buckle repaired by osprey but might get faster and easier to do it yourself. If you ever have to get anything repaired they totally do it free. May have to pay for shipping to them.


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Late to the table, but also vouch for Osprey (and their warranty). I don't have any of their winter gear but am a backpacker in summer and their packs are top of the line (unless you want to up your game with more technical "cottage" packs). I use the Exos in summer and wouldn't trade it for anything. Use a Dakine Heli in the winter and frankly it has some design flaws I'm not crazy about. Mabye I should switch to the Kamber!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

pabstbluribbin said:


> Late to the table, but also vouch for Osprey (and their warranty). I don't have any of their winter gear but am a backpacker in summer and their packs are top of the line (unless you want to up your game with more technical "cottage" packs). I use the Exos in summer and wouldn't trade it for anything. Use a Dakine Heli in the winter and frankly it has some design flaws I'm not crazy about. Mabye I should switch to the Kamber!


I have a Heli from like 2010. It doesn't seem too different than current models actually may have some better features that have been cut through the years. I never did like using it for snowboarding though. Worked great as a book bag for me or motorcycle backpack.

The Kamber definitely feels better. It goes virtually unnoticed as long as I use the hip belt. Only time I notice it is on the chair and it's not so bad compared to other bags... Just remember to keep the hip belt buckled or you might get caught on the chair. 

Happened to me yesterday! And few weeks ago my girlfriend had same experience with her kresta 14 or whatever the women's version is called.


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

How do the hip belt pockets work for you? I like that the Heli doesn't have them, I don't really need them and I feel like they would just get in the way. I love them for backpacking but I feel like for shredding I wouldn't want that extra bulk on my hips. My complaints with the Heli: the helmet carrier doesn't work great, is made of the same fabric as the pack and takes an odd/stiff shape even with a lower profile helmet, I would think the stretch panel on the Osprey (similar to my Exos) would work WAY better for helmet carry. Also, the goggle pocket is pretty much non-functional for goggles, works well for loose items though, but I don't like putting goggles/lens in the bottom of my pack for fear of breaking them if I take a digger. Guess I just need to stay upright


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

pabstbluribbin said:


> How do the hip belt pockets work for you? I like that the Heli doesn't have them, I don't really need them and I feel like they would just get in the way. I love them for backpacking but I feel like for shredding I wouldn't want that extra bulk on my hips. My complaints with the Heli: the helmet carrier doesn't work great, is made of the same fabric as the pack and takes an odd/stiff shape even with a lower profile helmet, I would think the stretch panel on the Osprey (similar to my Exos) would work WAY better for helmet carry. Also, the goggle pocket is pretty much non-functional for goggles, works well for loose items though, but I don't like putting goggles/lens in the bottom of my pack for fear of breaking them if I take a digger. Guess I just need to stay upright [emoji38]


Kamber 42 owner here. Helmet carry and goggle pocket are both great. Definitely not a resort bag in that size, but I've been eyeing the smaller ones for just that. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

pabstbluribbin said:


> How do the hip belt pockets work for you? I like that the Heli doesn't have them, I don't really need them and I feel like they would just get in the way. I love them for backpacking but I feel like for shredding I wouldn't want that extra bulk on my hips. My complaints with the Heli: the helmet carrier doesn't work great, is made of the same fabric as the pack and takes an odd/stiff shape even with a lower profile helmet, I would think the stretch panel on the Osprey (similar to my Exos) would work WAY better for helmet carry. Also, the goggle pocket is pretty much non-functional for goggles, works well for loose items though, but I don't like putting goggles/lens in the bottom of my pack for fear of breaking them if I take a digger. Guess I just need to stay upright


My old Heli had them actually! I never did use them even though I thought I wanted them at the time. I do not remember them getting in my way. Your Heli sounds much different than my old one actually. I guess I haven't looked at the newer ones as closely as I thought. 

On the Kamber 16 it does not have the pockets. The hip belt is pretty thin and does the job well since it's such a small pack. The pack seems to be a really good size for resort riding and forces me not to overpack with crap I don't actually need. The hip belt is also removable but if riding with it i suggest using it or else you feel the bag bouncing even if you have a the chest strap on and it gets annoying when riding hard oh and the chair lift incident mentioned earlier. If using it as a day pack off the slopes I could totally see the benefit of removing the hip belt.

I do have the Kamber 22 which has the pockets but I have not used this pack yet. Almost used it yesterday but then found myself planning on taking way too much stuff so went back to the 16 so I wouldn't. The hip belt pockets are pretty serious much like the ones you would find on the older Exos packs. I don't think it would get in the way because of how it's shaped and tapered but I could see how it may seem like it would and the potential. The belt on the 22 is also much thicker with a larger buckle and not removable. This also kinda deters me from using this pack as a resort pack.

The big con for me on the Kamber 16 is the lack of a helmet carry option that is included on the Kamber 22.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Decent video to cover the featured for the small 16/14 versions.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Damn i'm wondering if my 22 is gonna be too bulky now...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

supern00b said:


> Damn i'm wondering if my 22 is gonna be too bulky now...


The 22 is not too different than the 16 I just looked at them side by side. You just gotta be more disciplined than I am when filling it and it's essentially the same size. The helmet carry on the 22 is nice I wish the 16 had it. So if you're only going to pick one like a normal person the 22 is a good choice! Also you could do back country with the 22 if you wanted. No way the 16 would comfortably fit the gear needed for that.

I just looked and I cannot find the 16 on Osprey's site or elsewhere. Found it on Amazon for way way too much money. Must be discontinued now.

Also everything from Kamber/Kresta series is now discounted on Osprey's website which also tells me they are clearancing them all out. There are new packs for snow called Soelden/Sopris and definitely more backcountry oriented. So if anyone is interested in the Kamber/Kresta series i suggest jumping on it asap.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah the 22 will pack down with side straps. You’ll have more versatility with one pack. Who knows, you can tour with it if you pack right.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah the 22 will pack down with side straps. You’ll have more versatility with one pack. Who knows, you can tour with it if you pack right.


Love the kamber


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

The dakine heli 12L has been perfect for me the last two seasons, super low profile so you don't even have to take it off on the lift, got a water bottle, camera on a stick, spare lens, tools, midlayer etc, works for summer adventures too


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

@supern00b how was the backpack. I used my 22 on Thursday and it didn't feel too different than the 16 for me.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Jack87 said:


> @supern00b how was the backpack. I used my 22 on Thursday and it didn't feel too different than the 16 for me.


Yea it didn't really impact my riding, but the lift was a little uncomfortable


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Craig64 said:


> You are going to want one around the 25l mark then. Make sure they have wider 50mm straps in the waist for comfort. I ride with Quiksilver TR platinulm 24l or Burton [ak] taft 28l. Both are Hydro compatible.


 I have the Quiksilver 24L Travis Rice pack as well, got a good deal on it when they were clearing them out a year or so ago. Don't think they continued that model even through TR is still with them. Too bad because it seems well made.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

eelpout said:


> I have the Quiksilver 24L Travis Rice pack as well, got a good deal on it when they were clearing them out a year or so ago. Don't think they continued that model even through TR is still with them. Too bad because it seems well made.








Snowboard Bags & Backpacks - Shop Online | Quiksilver


Discover Quiksilver's Snowboard Bags & Backpacks Collection for Men. Shop Online at the Official Store of Quiksilver. Free Shipping & Returns for Members.




www.quiksilver.com.au





Still in manufacture.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Craig64 said:


> Snowboard Bags & Backpacks - Shop Online | Quiksilver
> 
> 
> Discover Quiksilver's Snowboard Bags & Backpacks Collection for Men. Shop Online at the Official Store of Quiksilver. Free Shipping & Returns for Members.
> ...


oh sure, _for_ _Australia_. 

We're just not that cool here in the U.S. apparently to get them from Quiksilver directly (but glad to know they still make it!).


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

16gkid said:


> The dakine heli 12L has been perfect for me the last two seasons, super low profile so you don't even have to take it off on the lift, got a water bottle, camera on a stick, spare lens, tools, midlayer etc, works for summer adventures too
> View attachment 157665


A lot of patroller from my area use this model but the 24L. They love it so far.

For myself I use the Burton Rider's 2.0 25L for patrolling. I like it, enough place for everything I need. Made it bought to two other patrollers which like it as well.

And my girlfriend got the Burton Day Hiker 25L for patrolling.
I prefer the Rider's over the Day Hiker, the shoulder straps are more padded and the back as well.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

eelpout said:


> oh sure, _for_ _Australia_.
> 
> We're just not that cool here in the U.S. apparently to get them from Quiksilver directly (but glad to know they still make it!).


A nice design with the TR Platinum is that the hydro hose threads through from inside the right shoulder strap and comes out or can be tucked into a zippered pocket on the right strap. Has nice zippered side pockets as well that I keep my Burton tuning tool in.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

16gkid said:


> The dakine heli 12L has been perfect for me the last two seasons, super low profile so you don't even have to take it off on the lift, got a water bottle, camera on a stick, spare lens, tools, midlayer etc, works for summer adventures too
> View attachment 157665


Couldn't help myself came across this for $30 and bought it. Not yellow though. That would of been awesome seeing as though I just got a bunch of high viz gear.... Going to try it out next season to compare to my osprey kamber 16 and 22. If I get a chance to use it on a hike or moto ride I'll share those impressions too.


----------

